# Mosquitoes BIG TIME on the Green



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

Just a warning. We returned from running Lodore on Fri. The mosquitoes were INSANE. Really bad at camp at the put-in, but pretty much bad all over. Bring more DEET than you ever thought you’d need, head nets, bug shirts, etc. I’m not kidding. Worst I’ve ever seen in CO.


----------



## Waterdog (Feb 3, 2007)

We just got off the Yampa 7/1 - 7/6/2019, Deerlodge to Split Mountain.
Deerlodge mosquitoes were pretty bad. Echo Park, Island Park and Rainbow Park we were fresh blood and they were hungry. Deet in large percentages (20-40%) was the only help. 
Camps along the way varied from not bad to just take a bath in Deet. 
Even with the mosquitoes it was a great trip. What a beautiful place!


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got off Deso. 7/4-7/7 - Never seen mosquitos so far down river. We had them down to Nefertiti. Really bad Dusk / Dawn, Not as bad the further down river you got, but they were at every camp. 

Head nets, highly recommended and go to bed early!


----------



## kdinger (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reports. Don't suppose anybody has any experience/guess about how fast the mosquito situation might improve (or, god forbid, get worse) on DesoGray (we have a 7/19 launch)? 

Or, alternatively, any bug reports for the San Juan?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

My guess is they will be pretty bad till August rolls around.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

We've had record water levels everywhere and a lot of areas that are normally high and dry are now wet and soggy. Perfect for breeding baby mosquitoes! My last trip down Deso was two years ago, 9/13-17, and we never even saw a mosquito. This year we have an identical launch and I'm planning on a full on mosquito assault. Maybe they'll be gone by New Years!


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

I have no affiliation with this company other than being a very satisfied customer. I bought this for a trip on the Noatak River (AK) and it now is a essential piece of equipment for buggy environs. 

https://www.bugshirt.com


----------



## kdinger (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigwaterforeveryone said:


> I have no affiliation with this company other than being a very satisfied customer. I bought this for a trip on the Noatak River (AK) and it now is a essential piece of equipment for buggy environs.
> 
> https://www.bugshirt.com


Agreed, had those for the kids when they were little, they were great.


----------

